# boot oil



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Just ordered a new pair of boots as mine busted out this year. What do you guys recommend as far as a boot oil/protectant?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Do not put oil on boots. When the leather is tanned, it is taken OUT. Replacing it will make them breakdown quickly. SnoSeal is all I have used for many years.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep, snow seal is good stuff. Warm the boots before applying so it disolves better and use a tooth brush to work it in around the soles and seams.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Yep - Dick is dead on again!!! That is how I do it too...


----------



## CJofWolfcreek (Aug 12, 2008)

Mink oil


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

"Snow-Proof Rubberized Silicone Repellent" Comes in a white 32 oz hand spray bottle. Beenusing it for years, way better than any thing else I have tryed and I have tryed them all.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've never had much success with snow seal. I've spent an hour or more working it into a pair of boots only to have it wear off after a full day of hunting.I think it may even be the cause of wear in flex points of my boots because it seems to traps dirt and other abrasives. Even warming the boots I can't get deep penetration. If you look at the care instructions for most boots often they don't recomend the use of waterproofing adatives. Since most boots have some type of waterproof liners they want the leather to breath. I generally don't apply waterproofing stuff until the boots age and the liners start to leak.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have had Danner boots for years. I use the wax base boot treatment made by Danner. Oils will plug up Gortex. Supposedly wax base repellents preserve the leather without compromising the Gortex. I don't know, but that's what Danner says in their boot information. Maybe I'm just a sucker. I always used Sno Seal before that. I think the Danner product is about the same.


----------



## Dennis L. Ward (Nov 16, 2016)

Boot oil helps to protect my red wing boots from the environment. It's not too hard to apply. I did not anticipate on having to apply this frequently


----------



## marcel9 (Jan 31, 2018)

TriNova Leather Conditioner and Restorer with Water Repellent Formula, 8 oz. I use this oil.


----------

